# Dear stbxw, I'm ending your sister's engagement...



## My 8 year mistake (Nov 7, 2018)

Well, I broke my stbxw sister's engagement yesterday.

My stbxw and her sister have been spreading a lot of lies about me. That's part and parcel of divorce, I guess. But some of the lies made their way into my workgroup. And that got me mad. 

So, I got the contact information of my stbxw sister's fiancee's parents and send screenshots of my stbxw and her sister's conversations during the affair to them.These conversations were embarrassing enough to make The fiancee break the engagement with my stbxw's sister.

Nowadays nothing gives me more joy than watching my stbxw and her family wallowing in misery.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Screenshots of a conversation? What is that? Transcript? Audio files?

Hopefully this is more than just revenge gloating; you may have saved your fellow man a lot of heartache.


----------



## My 8 year mistake (Nov 7, 2018)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Screenshots of a conversation? What is that? Transcript? Audio files?
> 
> Hopefully this is more than just revenge gloating; you may have saved your fellow man a lot of heartache.


Screenshots of the sister cheering my stbxw for her affair, "owning her body, yada yada" 

I don't have any goodwill for the fiancee. He asked me to reconcile with my stbxw even after I told him everything.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Nice job. Sounds like a good way to say "thank you".


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

My 8 year mistake said:


> Screenshots of the sister cheering my stbxw for her affair, "owning her body, yada yada"
> 
> I don't have any goodwill for the fiancee. He asked me to reconcile with my stbxw even after I told him everything.


Sorry if I'm being dense here, but how does a screenshot convey this? 

A picture of two people talking does not tell what they are saying.

Oh, and you should tell dude to practice what he preaches... go ahead and marry the morally bankrupt fiancee and see how that works out.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I am a great believer in no matter how someone else acts, not to stoop to their level. 
If the sister was cheating then he needed to know, but I think you did this purely for revenge? Yes its tempting but is it the best thing to do? Will it make you feel better in the long term?


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Sorry if I'm being dense here, but how does a screenshot convey this?
> 
> A picture of two people talking does not tell what they are saying.


A text message convo.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

CharlieParker said:


> A text message convo.


Ahhh... 
Thanks.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

CharlieParker said:


> A text message convo.


She must have said some pretty awful things for him to break up with a woman he was due to marry.


----------



## Graywolf2 (Nov 10, 2013)

Diana7 said:


> She must have said some pretty awful things for him to break up with a woman he was due to marry.





My 8 year mistake said:


> Screenshots of the sister cheering my stbxw for her affair, "owning her body, yada yada"


I wouldn’t want to marry someone who thought affairs were great.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Hopefully this is more than just revenge gloating; you may have saved your fellow man a lot of heartache.


I think he definitely save a fellow man a boatload of grief. Revenge and gloating was just a side benefit.


----------



## Kamstel (Apr 25, 2018)

Good job!


----------



## Kamstel (Apr 25, 2018)

Just wondering, what is the status of your divorce? When will it be finalized?


----------



## niceguy47460 (Dec 23, 2018)

Way to go my man . Great job


----------



## Tatsuhiko (Jun 21, 2016)

My 8 year mistake said:


> Screenshots of the sister cheering my stbxw for her affair, "owning her body, yada yada"
> 
> I don't have any goodwill for the fiancee. He asked me to reconcile with my stbxw even after I told him everything.


Well done. But the poor bastard was just doing the sister's bidding. Never again. 

The sister should look on the bright side: she can now REALLY own her body for many more years without some pesky man interfering. 

I'd love to see a snippet of the messages.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Revenge, consequences are always a good thing.


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

Payback is a warm, intemperate climate.
Glad she got hers, and hopefully saved some poor slob an unfavorable result.


----------



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

Good for you. What a POS.

I would never cheer on a friend or family member for cheating like that. I’m glad his family saw what he was getting himself into.


----------

